# Podsacs small saddlepack - good? bargain?



## Blue Hills (5 Jan 2018)

This:

https://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/CCPDWSB/podsacs-waterproof-saddle-pack

In current Planet X offer at £20.

I'm hardly likely to get into big time bike packing but it might be handy for short 2 to day trips on one of my faster bikes - with its minimalist rack, small 13 litre drybag on top and two small panniers.

I have bought Podsac stuff bag things before from Planet X and am well pleased with them - far more practical for my cycling and camping trips than posher looking packing cubes from Eagle Creek and Muji etc.


----------



## Cycleops (5 Jan 2018)

For twenty sovs you can’t really go wrong.


----------



## Blue Hills (5 Jan 2018)

Thanks for the reply cycleops but I disagree. I will be cycling with the thing, possibly over large distances, hoping it will keep my stuff together without hindering my much admired cycling style and rhythm. Not looking for a wardrobe full of 20 sov stuff I couldn't go wrong with.


----------



## Milkfloat (5 Jan 2018)

I have a similar eBay one, but 12L size. 9L would be too small for me and the 11L is £50.


----------



## Blue Hills (5 Jan 2018)

Edit

One thing that concerns me about that thing is the description that says it is tarpaulin waterproof lined. Sounds a tad heath robinson. Surely just a single, but waterproof skin that works is fine?


----------



## vickster (5 Jan 2018)

Looks like it would be a pain to get ones leg over


----------



## gaijintendo (5 Jan 2018)

I might be tempted to experiment if I needed to make up an order for shipping (makes it an imaginary £16 expense) but it might make sense to spend big, and get what the crowd have judged to be good, and get a long time companion.


----------



## Blue Hills (5 Jan 2018)

vickster said:


> Looks like it would be a pain to get ones leg over


Thanks for your concern vic but I don't go for that approach when touring, asking for trouble. Tend to look for a kerb, get leg over crossbar, plonk myself back on the saddle.


----------



## Blue Hills (5 Jan 2018)

Milkfloat said:


> I have a similar eBay one, but 12L size. 9L would be too small for me and the 11L is £50.


Which is that milkfloat? I have memories maybe of a thread on that. Would you recommend it?

I stress that this won't be used for major expeditions, have stuff for that, but for long weekends away, maybe one of my barmy pedals back to london from a random station.


----------



## John the Monkey (5 Jan 2018)

Blue Hills said:


> Edit
> 
> One thing that concerns me about that thing is the description that says it is tarpaulin waterproof lined. Sounds a tad heath robinson. Surely just a single, but waterproof skin that works is fine?


FWIW, that's similar to Timbuk2 messengers, iirc - cloth over a waterproof, heavy duty liner. (Or at least, that's how mine is constructed).


----------



## Milkfloat (5 Jan 2018)

Blue Hills said:


> Which is that milkfloat? I have memories maybe of a thread on that. Would you recommend it?
> 
> I stress that this won't be used for major expeditions, have stuff for that, but for long weekends away, maybe one of my barmy pedals back to london from a random station.



Mine is very similar to this - just a slightly different print of logo.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ROSWHEEL...eat-Pack-Tail-Storage-Waterproof/222704566514

They first came up at: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/found-a-bargain-do-tell.16260/post-4822617

I actually lied - mine in 10L not 12L.

Review - it is no Ortlieb, but so far for the bikepacking I have done it has been fine. I would not go around the world with one, but it has certainly been able to take my tent, sleeping mat and sundries out for a bit of adventure.


----------



## Blue Hills (5 Jan 2018)

John the Monkey said:


> FWIW, that's similar to Timbuk2 messengers, iirc - cloth over a waterproof, heavy duty liner. (Or at least, that's how mine is constructed).


Thanks for that reply/context. I'm used to my ortliebs, traditional and plus material, which use just a single fool-proof layer.


----------



## mjr (5 Jan 2018)

Blue Hills said:


> Edit
> 
> One thing that concerns me about that thing is the description that says it is tarpaulin waterproof lined. Sounds a tad heath robinson. Surely just a single, but waterproof skin that works is fine?


I'd pay the extra quid and get https://www.alpkit.com/products/airlok-xtra-tapered and use a few extra straps to stop it moving. I've still got a patched-up ordinary Airlok Xtra that I use for many iffy-weather day trips, although as a rack-top bag more than a seat pack. When it's finally time to replace it, I may go tapered to make it fit under the seats on more bikes.


----------



## Blue Hills (5 Jan 2018)

Not sure about that to be honest mjr.

It's just a dry bag really isn't it?

I already have an ortlieb 13 litre drybag made from their traditional non lightweight material. It"s brilliant, can be packed when not being used and brought out to be lashed to the rack when needed. May get another one.


----------



## mjr (5 Jan 2018)

Well yes, but the podsac isn't even a dry bag, is it? Also, I'm astonished that PX dare claim it's "built to last" and then two sentences later advise applying tape everywhere to stop abrasion damage! 

I've had some good stuff from PX in the past but I wouldn't buy that. It looks plasticky with useless bungees on it.


----------



## ianbarton (5 Jan 2018)

I think I would go with an Alpkit one, which looks to be much better made. POD (aka Pete O'Donovan) from Sheffield started by making chalk bags for climbing in his garage. He then started to make rucksacks. He was bought out by Rab, who continued to make high-quality rucksacks and dry bags with his name as a brand. For some reason PlanetX bought the brand from Rab. It came with a load of stock. PlanetX being a cycle company, not really having anything to do with mountaineering thought "Oh shoot, we have just paid lots of money for something that's completely different to our core business". They had a fire sale of all the POD stock. I bought several rucksacks and dry bags for family members. It looks as though they have resurrected the brand name for their own stuff, which looks to be not very good quality or design wise.


----------



## Crackle (5 Jan 2018)

I'd judge it on the bike. That Pod one has mounting straps which make it quite vertical, that would actually work for one of my bikes whereas the more horizontal one from Alpkit would foul the wheel. However, the more vertical POD would also stop me moving back over the wheel on the mtn bike I'd mount it on, so it's no good.


----------

